# Whats wrong with me?



## xchairity_casex

Seriously? it HAS to be ME
Chimera has been showing some troubling behaviors i have had her with me since the 12th.
she has been very quick to attack Cesar or people (other then me) who accedentally nudge her or bump into her or who tell her no she will make alot of noise while fliaing around biteing anything she can. its disturbing to say the least...

she tried it with me once and i held her face, made her look me in the eyes while telling her "NO NO" and scowled at her and has since had alot of respect for me, but she has ZERO respect for Cesar, she respects Sadie because Sadie ha given her a few snaps for getting to close to her while sleeping so she respects Sadie, but she bites and growls and latches onto Cesars neck, she becomes SOOO angry towards him if he even walks near her she stalks then attacks.

im worried big time about how she will grow up, is she going to need to wear a muzzle 24/7? will she be safe to live around Cesar or other dogs for that matter? i mean i know i can manage these behaviors as she grew but, but i worry now, this will be my 2nd aggressive Bull Terreir puppy. its only been 9 days how the HELL could i have messed this one up too???
ive never yelled at her or bullied her or gotten angry with her, i dont baby her or give her speciel treatment she eats after the other dogs,isnt allowed to snatch there food, isnt allowed on the furniture, isnt carried around all day, isnt teased in play (i only throw toys for her to keep her frustration to a minimum plus bull terriers sometimes perciveve certian play as teaseing and dont take teaseing well) no tug games, take her out in the yard to play and do obedince with treats, teaching her to give useing treats, come useing treats, re-direct her muthing with "no biteing" then give her a toy.

stressfulllllllllllllllllllll, worried,unsure,afraid i want to scream, seriously i do


----------



## Sprocket

Who was your first aggressive BT?


----------



## Tobi

All i can tell you, is we went through the same thing with Tobi... thy DO NOT take teasing well, in fact if i want to get under tobi's skin to this day i make and break eye contact slowly, and i get growls and moans... when he was a puppy there was a LOT of blood... not only mine, but my wifes, and our kids lol. You're not messing anything up Kim, it's just the "special breed" as puppies that we love. 

The puppy BS can be maddening with them, up until he was about 6-8 months old, there was NO rough behavour with anybody in the house, and everybody was still being attacked for no apparent reason. You will have to let the pups work it out, they will let her know when she's pushed them, Caesar is probably just a saint lol, and sadie is a female :wink:

here is picture of mouth when he was a baby.. mind you, i put him on the couch because that was the ONLY place WE were safe when he was this age.









It's taken so much work to get him to the stable point that he's at, keep doing what you're doing, you have two other happy babies that are just fine... :thumb:


----------



## xchairity_casex

3 years before i got Cesar i got my very first bull terrier puppy, a male, named guinness he was 7 weeks old when i got him and did posative only training with him from day one. by the time he was 12 weeks he knew about as many commands as Cesar knows now he was very very smart. i worked my butt off training him and working with him i was so happy to have him, my first bull terrier, anything he did i asked if it was normal on the international bull terrier forum (all breeders almost and a few owners the biggest BT forum) and was instructed on everything from training him to feeding him to playing with him properly. i also used NILF i worked hard to prevent food aggression with him the way everyone had instructed me to-by messing with his food and teaching him to wait before eating and teaching him to give- he knew all of that and did amazing well at all of it.

when he was about 3 months old around thanksgiving he had snatched a bit of turkey from the fridge i said "NO NO!" he turned to snap at me and then growled while he swolled the meat. imedietly i searched for trainers/ behaviorlsits in my area, no one was willing to come out to help me and i couldnt travel 500 miles to the nearest one who had any experience with aggressive dogs.
talked tot he vet about him talked to EVERYONE got told so many things from "flip him on his back" to "grab him by the scruff and shake him" to " only feed him in his crate"
so i tried each one only to have him getting worse and worse and worse, by 4 months old he was flat out trying to kill me seeing me walking across the room while he was licking up a puddle of melted snow he would run at me, grab my legs, look me straight in the eyes while biteing HARD and shaking never letting go, i would alwaysh ave to wear thick boots to prevent him from breaking skin.

he also was at the point where if you so much as told him "no" he would turn to attack you. it was stressful, i tried, i worked day and night i felt like i was fighting him 24/7 my 6 year old nephew lived at home with us and i had to give up on Guinness and give him back to the breeders.

THAT is the experience that made me work my BUTT off learning EVERYTHING i could about dog behavior and how the normal person could truly deal with an aggressive dog and not just hide them away or learn to live with it by making the dog wear a muzzle all the time. 
so when i was ready for Cesar i ditched the purely posative, no corrections method for what i do.

so far, it HAS been working with Chimera she doesnt snarl or growl or bite at me, only Cesar and other people. but its stressful because quite frankly, the whole point was a dog as a companion for Cesar as well as a dog i can take out in public


----------



## xchairity_casex

All i can tell you, is we went through the same thing with Tobi... thy DO NOT take teasing well, in fact if i want to get under tobi's skin to this day i make and break eye contact slowly, and i get growls and moans... when he was a puppy there was a LOT of blood... not only mine, but my wifes, and our kids lol. You're not messing anything up Kim, it's just the "special breed" as puppies that we love. 

The puppy BS can be maddening with them, up until he was about 6-8 months old, there was NO rough behavour with anybody in the house, and everybody was still being attacked for no apparent reason. You will have to let the pups work it out, they will let her know when she's pushed them, Caesar is probably just a saint lol, and sadie is a female 

here is picture of mouth when he was a baby.. mind you, i put him on the couch because that was the ONLY place WE were safe when he was this age.



It's taken so much work to get him to the stable point that he's at, keep doing what you're doing, you have two other happy babies that are just fine... 


Tobi, you make me feel like crying for joy right now, seriously you have NO CLUE how much better that made me feel, after Guinness i have worked so hard learning everything i can, all aspects of dogs and dog behavior, listening to others talk, listening to what has worked for real people and what doesnt, watching countless videos on youtube and training videos just observing the dogs themselves, watching the dog whisper to observe the dogs psotures again and again and again playing the same episodes over and over and over, listening to dogs barking, watching dogs around town ALL the time.

i know i did SOOO many things wrong with Guinness, he was a stubborn domineering puppy who should have been taught manners above obedince, and i shouldnt have paniced so much with him, when he would chew on somthing like electrical cords i would freak out and run at him saying "OH NO!! NO!! NO!!!" and scoop him up really fast, im sure it frigthend him so when he had somthing im sure to prevent me from scareing him he lashed out, when i tried flipping him onto his back (HORRIBLE IDEA!) ill bet it frightend him even more. he had no respect for me because i would groan at every puppy thing he did, didnt yell but would groan and get annoyed. im sure to him i was not a pleasent person to be around.

but i was young and stupid, now i advocate people learning a bit about dog behavior before getting a puppy and not jsut simple training methods.

i jsut wanna do the right thing by her and Cesar and Saddie and my cats and me, but mostly them.


----------



## Tobi

xchairity_casex said:


> Tobi, you make me feel like crying for joy right now, seriously you have NO CLUE how much better that made me feel, after Guinness i have worked so hard learning everything i can, all aspects of dogs and dog behavior, listening to others talk, listening to what has worked for real people and what doesnt, watching countless videos on youtube and training videos just observing the dogs themselves, watching the dog whisper to observe the dogs psotures again and again and again playing the same episodes over and over and over, listening to dogs barking, watching dogs around town ALL the time.
> 
> i know i did SOOO many things wrong with Guinness, he was a stubborn domineering puppy who should have been taught manners above obedince, and i shouldnt have paniced so much with him, when he would chew on somthing like electrical cords i would freak out and run at him saying "OH NO!! NO!! NO!!!" and scoop him up really fast, im sure it frigthend him so when he had somthing im sure to prevent me from scareing him he lashed out, when i tried flipping him onto his back (HORRIBLE IDEA!) ill bet it frightend him even more. he had no respect for me because i would groan at every puppy thing he did, didnt yell but would groan and get annoyed. im sure to him i was not a pleasent person to be around.
> 
> but i was young and stupid, now i advocate people learning a bit about dog behavior before getting a puppy and not jsut simple training methods.
> 
> i jsut wanna do the right thing by her and Cesar and Saddie and my cats and me, but mostly them.


Sometimes ya just need a good cry. :smile:

I've tried to be Tobi's best bud... and it seems like I've got a relationship with him, whereas, I've always loved my other dogs, but I've always used strict diets, and rules, and regulations... I just can't do it with Tobi, or this breed i'm sure for that matter. I just love them too much. Many training techniques will not ever work with them, I've always recommended to you Jane Killion just because that is where we got the most out of Tobi, with his methods, and that woman... truly amazes me with what she can get these boneheads to do! lol

We've all done things we shouldn't have with our pets, but... fortunately that doesn't define how we treat them forever, or how they will turn out, we can change, and they will change...

A joke in our house is... He's an hole but he's my hole.


----------



## werecatrising

Tobi said:


> All i can tell you, is we went through the same thing with Tobi... thy DO NOT take teasing well, in fact if i want to get under tobi's skin to this day i make and break eye contact slowly, and i get growls and moans... when he was a puppy there was a LOT of blood... not only mine, but my wifes, and our kids lol. You're not messing anything up Kim, it's just the "special breed" as puppies that we love.
> 
> The puppy BS can be maddening with them, up until he was about 6-8 months old, there was NO rough behavour with anybody in the house, and everybody was still being attacked for no apparent reason. You will have to let the pups work it out, they will let her know when she's pushed them, Caesar is probably just a saint lol, and sadie is a female :wink:
> 
> here is picture of mouth when he was a baby.. mind you, i put him on the couch because that was the ONLY place WE were safe when he was this age.


----------



## lab mom

Be proud of the fact that it sounds like you have established yourself as Alpha or Master to your puppy! When you start having multiple dogs they establish a packing order between themselves. 
Remember you have done a great job training Cesar! You are not a virgin to training BT's, you have done your homework! But it took time! 
All puppies and dogs, do take time to mature, and with time and lots of love, patience, socialization and training is how we get a great dog!


----------



## Tobi

werecatrising said:


> when you say attacked do you mean rough play or actual aggression? I don't think I would put up with a dog drawing blood repeatedly on a child.


As in i'm 8 weeks old i don't know any better, i want to play and we haven't established that our needle sharp teeth will puncture skin very easily.


----------



## GoingPostal

I don't know, she sounds like a pretty typical bully puppy to me, they are usually snotty little bitey monsters and chewing on the other dogs and people is what puppies do, they are testing boundaries and doing what's fun. She's a baby, stop expecting her to act like a well trained adult after 9 days. Hell I got Ripley when she was 1.5 years old and when we finally let her and Nero interact she ripped his neck to shreds chewing on him, he'd yelp and within a couple weeks she adjusted her play to not cause injuries. That's how they learn, the other dogs teach them what's acceptable, we teach bite inhibition, impulse control, manners, it's not going to happen overnight.


----------



## xchairity_casex

im NOT expecting her to act like a well trained adult, but the sounds she made and the level of aggressive-ness when she lunges at Cesar is enough that it puts him off as well and he will put his head low, ears back, tail down and get the heck away from her. i just was worried that its somthing un-stable. like i said, i had a very scary and very bad experience, if you have never dealt with 4 month old puppy litterly attacking you full on over a puddle of melted snow when you are 15 feet away and ha no idea he was even awake. its not a fun experince and its not one that i would ever want to try to deal with again.

she nips,she bites, she mouths, she growls, shes pushy and fiesty she wrestles with my pant legs when i walk thru shes constantly detirmined to eat my hair and grab for my face when i pick her up to carry her out to use the bathroom, great shes a puppy i EXPECTED that and im training her in a calm, quiet manner untill she begins mouthing real hard i keep calm and quiet. and she responds well to it, day one she was aloof towards me now she is excited to see me come in the room and is also clambering for my lap when she wants to sleep.

i was HOPEING to let Cesar deal with it, but her lunging at him, makes him very un-easy and nervous and he will get up and leave the room, when i gave him a bit of raw chicken breast she went up to him, snapped at his face growling and he was so intimidated that he dropped it and walked away. i dont want her to feel like she can walk- all over him and control him doing that because thats creating issues later on for HER. so now i will leash her and feed the adult dogs first to let her settle down then i feed her because by that point shes calmed down and is not trying to grab at anything that smells good or moves.


----------



## Tobi

awww Cesar sounds like Tobi, sensitive. When we got waggles, he was a brat, he was a baby, starving understandable. He resource guarded, and he even walked up to Tobi and cautiously took a whole chicken quarter out of Tobi's mouth as he was chewing it, Tobi just let him take it, we corrected it, and handed it back to tobi and blocked waggles from getting back there, but to more easily remedy it we just leashed waggles to the sofa while Tobi ate, and then we let waggles eat after, or we let him eat first just depended on the day.

She'll learn! Sadie i'm sure will put her in her place! lol but Cesar is a gentleman


----------



## xchairity_casex

yup, the saddest thing about Cesar is the sad pathetic look he gave me after she took his snack he just pulled his ears back and looked at me, i could almost picture his bottom lip sticking out and quivering!

today went well, out at my bfs got up and i walked all 3 dogs round the yard for about an hour (its a decent sized yard) then i fed Chimera while giving Cesar and Sadie each a few bites (they eat once per day in the afternoon) then fed Chimera, shes getting so great at sitting and being patient about food, working on having her take it nicely and not rip my fingers off i just close my fist around the food she grabs, realizes the foods not there and sniffs so i open my hand and she takes it slower and nicer.

then she had a nap, while sheh ad a nap i took cesar and sadie on an hour and 45 min walk thru the woods, seen a bear so it wasnt the full 2 hours we got outta there. came home and fed everyone then walked everyone round the yard again for about 2 hours before chimera was a little tierd then did some obedience with everyone came inside and chimera just sort of lied down and watched cesar and sadie chew on things then she had another nap

took cesar and sadie out to play ball for about an hour went in fed chimera again then went out to play in the yard till a few mins ago


----------



## SonyaBullyDog

xchairity_casex said:


> Seriously? it HAS to be ME
> Chimera has been showing some troubling behaviors i have had her with me since the 12th.
> she has been very quick to attack Cesar or people (other then me) who accedentally nudge her or bump into her or who tell her no she will make alot of noise while fliaing around biteing anything she can. its disturbing to say the least...
> 
> she tried it with me once and i held her face, made her look me in the eyes while telling her "NO NO" and scowled at her and has since had alot of respect for me, but she has ZERO respect for Cesar, she respects Sadie because Sadie ha given her a few snaps for getting to close to her while sleeping so she respects Sadie, but she bites and growls and latches onto Cesars neck, she becomes SOOO angry towards him if he even walks near her she stalks then attacks.
> 
> im worried big time about how she will grow up, is she going to need to wear a muzzle 24/7? will she be safe to live around Cesar or other dogs for that matter? i mean i know i can manage these behaviors as she grew but, but i worry now, this will be my 2nd aggressive Bull Terreir puppy. its only been 9 days how the HELL could i have messed this one up too???
> ive never yelled at her or bullied her or gotten angry with her, i dont baby her or give her speciel treatment she eats after the other dogs,isnt allowed to snatch there food, isnt allowed on the furniture, isnt carried around all day, isnt teased in play (i only throw toys for her to keep her frustration to a minimum plus bull terriers sometimes perciveve certian play as teaseing and dont take teaseing well) no tug games, take her out in the yard to play and do obedince with treats, teaching her to give useing treats, come useing treats, re-direct her muthing with "no biteing" then give her a toy.
> 
> stressfulllllllllllllllllllll, worried,unsure,afraid i want to scream, seriously i do


I'm sorry you're going through this with Chimera. I'm sure that it is stressing you out beyond belief and I hope that everything resolves itself quickly. 

However, I may be the "bad" guy here and tell you what I think you are doing wrong and probably making her act worse. I know that you usually don't take my advice in terms of training, but I just can't help myself...I also know that I have not raised a bull terrier puppy myself, but on the other hand, behavior is behavior.

"she tried it with me once and i held her face, made her look me in the eyes while telling her "NO NO" and scowled at her" 
This is a dangerous thing to do. I would be surprised if a dog grew up friendly after repetitions of this. The possibility of redirection here is huge, either to your face or to anything else around her. This sounds exactly what she is doing to Cesar. Also, dogs have been shown to have observational learning and so it is quite possible that she is "correcting" (as you say) Cesar.

The method that you are trying to use is called "positive punishment". While this method is effective if the punisher is extremely severe (in your case it is probably not severe enough), it is not effective at all if you start small and escalate to more severe levels. However, even if you reach the level of severity needed, you are increasing the side effects of punishment, of which some are what's called escape behaviors and aversive conditioning to stimuli that are around.

The "tell her no she will make alot of noise while fliaing around biteing anything she can" tells me that most likely your presence and the word "no" have now become warning signals for her and her flailing and biting, escape behaviors from punishment. The escape behaviors keep getting reinforced (through negative reinforcement) because it is unlikely that you can keep punishing the dog as she is flailing and biting. 

Then her biting Cesar when he's around and biting you may occur from aversive conditioning. If she sees you (or Cesar) and then this is followed by an aversive (you holding her face while staring at her), then she will be classically conditioned to the stimuli of you or Cesar, which would explain the aggressive reactions. So basically, you become the CS (conditioned stimulus) and her aggression is the CR (conditioned response).

Now that I've said what I think you are doing wrong, I can tell you what I think you should be doing. I agree that you need to decrease the aggressive behaviors, but not through positive punishment. Instead, try negative punishment. Negative punishment is very effective and you are not risking the various side effects from positive punishment. Warn her after the first instance of aggression, if she continues, tell her "time out" and bring her to a bathroom/ crate for 30 sec. If after the warning, she stops, tell her good girl (as a "release"). If she aggresses after that, you restart with warning first, and then time out. Believe me this works! (With all kinds of animals from children to rats to mice to intellectually disabled adults, to dogs to anything you can imagine!)

Tire her out to the point that she has no energy to worry about other dogs. 

Reinforce any calm behaviors (if she is crazy, ignore her, I know it's tough). The moment she goes to sleep, even though you will be finally releived and not want to disturb her and awaken the monster, go over there give her a treat, play with her, do anything that you know is reinforcing. If you notice that she went by Cesar and didn't react, drop everything you are doing and go play with her/ treat her/ etc. 

I'm not saying ignore her bad behaviors, use negative punishment for that, but don't forget to drop everything and really reinforce the good. Make yourself notice the good and reinforce it. 

I know that's not what you wanted, but I will put this out there anyway. I know that this will work, even though it is difficult to conceptualize and it won't give you instant gratification as positive punishment would, but it will work. In my department, we deal with children who almost kill themselves by banging their head against the wall, people who scratch their noses off, we teach autistic children to make eye contact with their parents, engage in conversations, we can train children to avoid pedophiles, to just name a few. This works! Behavior is a science and is not something made up by celebrities on TV. We have a pretty good grasp of this science and it works. 

I really hope everything works out well with Chimera.


----------



## smaughunter

It sounds like you are on the right track, but don't loose heart. I've never had a Bull Terrier before but it sounds like she is a typical stubborn alpha female, on top of being a crazy puppy. My Kiora is the same way. I live with my sister and her Dobe/pitt mix and given the chance when Keoke does something Kiora doesn't like she would get up in his face too. I allow her a tiny bit of leeway, and that is it. If your Chimera is going to be dominant over Cesar than she is going try to assert herself whenever she can. You've got to find the line between acceptable and not acceptable. For example if they are playing and she gets a little dominant...I would allow it (as long as it doesn't escalate into a downright aggression). If she is growling at him because he gets some food...I would not allow it. 

One thing I have done with my girls (Kiora and Ananda before her) is to give them time outs when they are getting out of hand. I will take the dog and make them lie down calmly next to me or in my lap, depending on the size. With a wiggly puppy you may have to use a restraining hand, that is fine as long as it isn't a throat grabbing alpha-roll type restraint. I would hold the pup calmly until she stops struggling and once she does calmly pet and rub her all over, touch her paws, look at her teeth...etc. Soon she ought to be completely relaxed and then you can release her. This teaches the dog to cool off after an intense situation and also helps get them to accept handling no matter how worked up they are. 

I know it can be really frustrating sometimes. When my Ananda was a puppy sometimes I wasn't sure how I was going to handle her. She was a coyote hybrid and she went through the gamut: she wanted to food guard, she wanted to kill cats, she would throw temper tantrums and bite me hard with her razor sharp teeth. In time and with a lot of trial and error she turned into a great dog, my heart dog and best friend.


----------



## BearMurphy

I never owned a BT but I have successfully used the timeout method the two posters described before my post. in fact it worked so well, my dog puts himself in his crate when he's acting up or knows he is getting out of hand with something. He still likes his crate too, so it didn't ruin it for him


----------



## tuckersmom20

SonyaBullyDog said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this with Chimera. I'm sure that it is stressing you out beyond belief and I hope that everything resolves itself quickly.
> 
> However, I may be the "bad" guy here and tell you what I think you are doing wrong and probably making her act worse. I know that you usually don't take my advice in terms of training, but I just can't help myself...I also know that I have not raised a bull terrier puppy myself, but on the other hand, behavior is behavior.
> 
> "she tried it with me once and i held her face, made her look me in the eyes while telling her "NO NO" and scowled at her"
> This is a dangerous thing to do. I would be surprised if a dog grew up friendly after repetitions of this. The possibility of redirection here is huge, either to your face or to anything else around her. This sounds exactly what she is doing to Cesar. Also, dogs have been shown to have observational learning and so it is quite possible that she is "correcting" (as you say) Cesar.
> 
> The method that you are trying to use is called "positive punishment". While this method is effective if the punisher is extremely severe (in your case it is probably not severe enough), it is not effective at all if you start small and escalate to more severe levels. However, even if you reach the level of severity needed, you are increasing the side effects of punishment, of which some are what's called escape behaviors and aversive conditioning to stimuli that are around.
> 
> The "tell her no she will make alot of noise while fliaing around biteing anything she can" tells me that most likely your presence and the word "no" have now become warning signals for her and her flailing and biting, escape behaviors from punishment. The escape behaviors keep getting reinforced (through negative reinforcement) because it is unlikely that you can keep punishing the dog as she is flailing and biting.
> 
> Then her biting Cesar when he's around and biting you may occur from aversive conditioning. If she sees you (or Cesar) and then this is followed by an aversive (you holding her face while staring at her), then she will be classically conditioned to the stimuli of you or Cesar, which would explain the aggressive reactions. So basically, you become the CS (conditioned stimulus) and her aggression is the CR (conditioned response).
> 
> Now that I've said what I think you are doing wrong, I can tell you what I think you should be doing. I agree that you need to decrease the aggressive behaviors, but not through positive punishment. Instead, try negative punishment. Negative punishment is very effective and you are not risking the various side effects from positive punishment. Warn her after the first instance of aggression, if she continues, tell her "time out" and bring her to a bathroom/ crate for 30 sec. If after the warning, she stops, tell her good girl (as a "release"). If she aggresses after that, you restart with warning first, and then time out. Believe me this works! (With all kinds of animals from children to rats to mice to intellectually disabled adults, to dogs to anything you can imagine!)
> 
> Tire her out to the point that she has no energy to worry about other dogs.
> 
> Reinforce any calm behaviors (if she is crazy, ignore her, I know it's tough). The moment she goes to sleep, even though you will be finally releived and not want to disturb her and awaken the monster, go over there give her a treat, play with her, do anything that you know is reinforcing. If you notice that she went by Cesar and didn't react, drop everything you are doing and go play with her/ treat her/ etc.
> 
> I'm not saying ignore her bad behaviors, use negative punishment for that, but don't forget to drop everything and really reinforce the good. Make yourself notice the good and reinforce it.
> 
> I know that's not what you wanted, but I will put this out there anyway. I know that this will work, even though it is difficult to conceptualize and it won't give you instant gratification as positive punishment would, but it will work. In my department, we deal with children who almost kill themselves by banging their head against the wall, people who scratch their noses off, we teach autistic children to make eye contact with their parents, engage in conversations, we can train children to avoid pedophiles, to just name a few. This works! Behavior is a science and is not something made up by celebrities on TV. We have a pretty good grasp of this science and it works.
> 
> I really hope everything works out well with Chimera.


This is what I do for my boys... And they don't mess around anymore.

Tucker has started this humping thing, when he humps he gets a stern no... And when he walks by duke or stands beside him he gets a good boy.
Its all about rewarding what you want, and when they misbehave.. Removing them from the situation.


----------



## xchairity_casex

sorry it takes me al ong time to respond to everyone, they are doing road constrauction out front of our house and our internet has not been working due to the machinery (or so the internet company has been telling us *eye roll)

i appreciate the advice sonyabullydog i only held her face once to get her attention, just as i had only growled at her once to get her attention, i have since not needed to do anything except say "no" and use my hand to block her from grabbing or biteing or chewing, she chews my hand and i will gently pry her mouth off with my finger and say "no" again and shes doing super good learning, or if shes chewing on somthing i will say "no" and re-direct with a toy.

since the re-assurence on her frustration behavior i have since begun settign back and watching Cesar and her together to see what would happen, Cesar still wont assert himself, and he will kind of tease her to get her going worse so i decided to just step in and tell them both "enough" and make them both go chew on seperate tys to calm themselves down, and i have begun to notice by doing this Chimera will actually WALK AWAY from Cesar before becoming to frustrated, he will attempt to follow and pester but i stop him so he learns to respect her space as well.

and yesterday i took her out with a baggy of treats and a few toys and went socielizing, she met a nice old pug and a sweet yellow lab and a bunch of kids at the park then we stopped where some construction workers out front were having lunch and i asked them to pet her since they had hats on and vests and smelled of oil and dielsel from the big trucks and she was very happy to meet them all, then today we had a garage sae and i had her meeting everyone who stopped in and give her treats and play with her.

shes VERY low energy girl IMO sure shes got her puppy energy but its so mild compared to Cesar when he was younger or basically ANY puppy i have ever met, she gets excited but very mildly shes not like "OMG I LOOOOVE YOU!!!!" its more like "oh, your nice hello!"


i know, i know i WAY paniced WAY to early, but in all fairness im the "strong one" of everyone, im NEVER allowed to panic, with her behavior my mom kept asking every hour 
"is that normal? is she getting aggressive, ill bet shes getting aggressive, jsut like guinness did, we are going to have to have her put to sleep you know, shes unstable, you wont be able to control her you know, shes going to get dangerous you know" and i have been tellingh er 
"no, its okay ive got it shes a puppy it happens its normal its okay mom dont worry about it"
"no, shes dangerous i dont want her in this house like that, i dont want her attacking your nephew, shes going to turn on you one day if she keps that up"

so, yeh i was pretty stressed out, plus my bf was like "you shouldnt have her, what a waste ect"

but yeh it was my fault i shouldnt have sterssed so much and she have ignored everyone in my ear and trusted my first instincts.

i thank everyone for the input and allowing me to vent, im so happy with this new baby, shes perfect i love working with her shes so smart and so eager to please and i wish our internet was working because i have so much video of her training and pictuers and all sorts of stuff.

tonight we are taking all the dogs swimming, chimera will prolly jsut watch cesar and sadie but oh well good intro to water and swimming maybe by next summer she will be going in the water with the big dogs!


----------



## tuckersmom20

Just keep rewarding the good and redirecting the bad.
By doing that, both of them will learn whats expected of them.

I think sometimes we freak out because everyone around us yapping in our ears.
But you have us to help you along and let you know that things arent eternally screwed up.


----------



## Milburn

All puppies and dogs, take some time to be mature, and with some time to lots of love, tolerance, socializing and training is how we get a great dog.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Tobi said:


> All i can tell you, is we went through the same thing with Tobi... thy DO NOT take teasing well, in fact if i want to get under tobi's skin to this day i make and break eye contact slowly, and i get growls and moans... when he was a puppy there was a LOT of blood... not only mine, but my wifes, and our kids lol. You're not messing anything up Kim, it's just the "special breed" as puppies that we love.
> 
> The puppy BS can be maddening with them, up until he was about 6-8 months old, there was NO rough behavour with anybody in the house, and everybody was still being attacked for no apparent reason. You will have to let the pups work it out, they will let her know when she's pushed them, Caesar is probably just a saint lol, and sadie is a female :wink:
> 
> here is picture of mouth when he was a baby.. mind you, i put him on the couch because that was the ONLY place WE were safe when he was this age.
> View attachment 8238
> 
> 
> 
> It's taken so much work to get him to the stable point that he's at, keep doing what you're doing, you have two other happy babies that are just fine... :thumb:


O my god he's SO cute!


----------



## Herzo

I'm beginning to think maybe this Mil what ever is a spammer. Any one else? They have brought up at least 2 old threads.

And Tobi is very cute, but David doesn't seem to be on here much any more  he needs to give us an update.


----------



## BeagleCountry

Herzo said:


> *I'm beginning to think maybe this Mil what ever is a spammer. Any one else? They have brought up at least 2 old threads.*
> 
> And Tobi is very cute, but David doesn't seem to be on here much any more  he needs to give us an update.


I don't think Milburn is doing any harm. Not everyone goes through the introduction section, I didn't. I see it as a new person, perhaps unfamiliar with forums, who is enthusiastic about being part of DFC. As part of that enthusiasm is reading through previous posts as there is a lot to be learned. He/she either does not notice the dates, wants to be helpful or simply be a part of the forum by expressing an opinion. I do not see anything that has been said that indicates an ulterior motive, attempt to sell or direct people to another site. Time will tell.


----------



## xchairity_casex

my quite od indeed! as Chimera is now 7 months and quite the doll, she still will snap at him lightly, but only when he pushes her and annoys her (which he tries...often), which i do not let happen!
feeding time, she respects his food 110% and will not appraoch him while he is eating anymore,
her over-all level of frustration went from 99 down to about 1, she just doesnt get so angry anymore, theo ther day i accedentally stepped on her paw and all she did was yelp and get all wiggly like she was appoligizing to me or somthing lol.

so yes, shes a normal, happy-go-lucky wonderful girl, i jsut needed to stop freaking out and breathe!


----------



## Herzo

BeagleCountry said:


> I don't think Milburn is doing any harm. Not everyone goes through the introduction section, I didn't. I see it as a new person, perhaps unfamiliar with forums, who is enthusiastic about being part of DFC. As part of that enthusiasm is reading through previous posts as there is a lot to be learned. He/she either does not notice the dates, wants to be helpful or simply be a part of the forum by expressing an opinion. I do not see anything that has been said that indicates an ulterior motive, attempt to sell or direct people to another site. Time will tell.


You may be right. And I am sorry to he/she if that is the case. I have just seen this allot in another forum I'm on so it was looking a little strange.


----------

